# installation windows bloqué



## roro83 (6 Octobre 2021)

bonjour, j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide et j'espère pouvoir régler mon problème.
Pour vous expliquer, alors j'ai installer via bootcamp windows 10 mais arriver au moment ou windows prepare les périphérique juste après il y a le logos windows avec en dessous "préparation" et après ça tourne pendant des heures et des heures sans que ça changer... pouvez vous me dire pourquoi ça fait cela?
merci de votre aide, j'espère réellement que quelqu'un pourras m'aider.
j'ai un macbook pro mi-2014 avec la dernière version de mac os big sur


----------

